# ما العلاقة بين cfm و psi في air tank compressors ؟



## Eng. Samer (25 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم​ 
الكل يعلم ماهو الـ air tank compresors​ 
وهذه صوره توضيحيه له​ 





​ 
التدفق لـ الهواء الخارج من الكمبروسر يحسب بـ CFM
وتعني​ 
Cubic feet per minute​ 
والضغط داخل الـ Tank يحسب بـ psi​ 
وتعني​ 
pounds per square inch​ 
.
.​ 
المطلوب يا اخوان كما هو واضح من العنوان​ 
اذا انا اريد cfm محدد​ 
فكيف احسب الضغط المطلوب للحصول على هذا التدفق cfm ؟؟​ 
وشكرا لكم مقدما​


----------



## Eng. Samer (26 ديسمبر 2009)

Up


----------



## عطالله اللوزي (26 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز التدفق يختلف تماما عن الضغط فالتدفق عباره عن حجم متدفق خلال زمن محدد اما الضغط فهو قوة مقسومة على مساحه ولا علاقة للتدفق والضغط من خلال التحويلات ولكن لهما علاقة معا بأنه كلما قل الضغط زاد حجم التدفق والعكس صحيح. والله تعالى اعلم


----------



## Eng. Samer (15 يناير 2010)

اعلم يا عزيزي ان ليس بينهم علاقة تحويل وحدات

وإنما انا أريد أن احسب الضغط المناسب عند CFM معين هذا هو سؤالي

انا اريد سرعة 140 م/ث فما الضغط المناسب المطلوب للحصول على هذه السرعه اذا كان قطر الـ hose نص انش


----------



## م/عادل حسن (16 يناير 2010)

اخى العزيز 

ان الضغط فى هذه الحاله هو max pressure الذى يتم ضبط الكمبريسور عليه
بمعنى ادق 
ان هذا النوع من الكمبروسور ياخذ من الهواء الجوى طبعا بعد التنقيه والمرور على الفلاتر ولكن الى اين
اظن الى الخزان بمعنى ان الجهاز يفصل عند هذه النقطه التى تعطى الضغط المطلوب 

وعند هذا الضغط اكون قد حددت بالقوانين الكميه الموجوده من الهواء داخل الخزان للكمبريسور
PV=MRT
P= الضغط
V= الحجم للهواء =كميه الهواء الموجوده عند هذا الضغط ودرجه الحراره

 وبعد استطيع ان اتحكم فى زمن تفريغ هذه الكميه "لان الكميه التى ملاءت الخزان ثابته عند اقصى ضغط"
ولكن كيف اتحكم بها
هذا ما يجب ان تفكر به وايضا بالقوانين

وعموما الذى يحدد ال cfm عوامل اخرى بمعنى
يعتمد على قطر الماسوره المار بها 
Q=AV
حيث V= السرعه
Q= معدل التدفق بال CFM
A= المساحه حيث تساوى مربع نصف القطر مضروبا فى باى 

وحيث ان معلوما لدينا القطر والسرعه اذن فأنى CFM اللى هى ال Q
تحدد
واذن 
لو اردت اخى العزيز تغيير ال CFM
فيجب عليك تغيير القطر


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 يناير 2010)

الاخ Eng. Samer

تحية طيبة .

اذا اردنا تدفق ضغط ثابت ومحدد للهواء يجب اضافة منظم ضغط مع ساعة بيان الضغظ في فتحة تدفق الهواء من الخزان , مع تعيير الضغط المناسب للهواء بواسطة المنظم .
على شرط ان يكون حجم الضاغط يتناسب مع الضغط التدفق المحدد .

البغدادي


----------



## ibrahim1hj (20 فبراير 2010)

*Hazen Williams Equation*

يرجى تحميل المرفق 
أخي الزميل وجدت لك الحل ان شاء الله كلآتي,

يمكنك استخدام علاقة هيزن ويليام hazen williams كالتالي :

S= 4.52 Q ^1.85/C^1.85 D^4.87
حيث :
S = pressure drop -PSI
Q = Volumetric flow rate -GPM
C = constant
d= Inside pipe diameter
و يكمنك تطبيق هذا كالتالي:
اذا كانت مادة الانبوب هي ductile iron فإن الثابت c=140حسب الجدول الآتي في الأسفل:
و لدينا مثلا قطر الأنبوب 3"inch و علمنا أن السرعة 140 م/ث :
Q=V . A
THEN Q= 0.69 M³/s
Q= 1462.027CFM
Q= 10936.72 GPM
و بحسب العلاقة التي تحدد الضغط HAZEN WILLIAMSاعلاة نجد :

S= 69 PSI

المادة هيزن ويليامز constant.
--C --
اس -- Acrylonite بوتادين 130
الألومنيوم 130 -- 150
الأسبستوس اسمنت 140 
زفت البطانة 130 -- 140
النحاس 130 -- 140
الطوب المجاري 90 -- 100
الحديد الزهر -- جديد غير المبطنة (سيب) 130
الحديد الزهر 10 سنة 107 -- 113
الحديد الزهر من العمر 20 عاما 89 -- 100
الحديد الزهر 30 سنة 75 -- 90
الحديد الزهر 40 سنة 64-83 
الحديد الزهر ، الأسفلت المغلفة 100
الزهر والحديد والاسمنت مبطنة 140
الحديد الزهر ، البيتومين اصطف 140
الحديد الزهر والبحر المغلفة 120
الحديد الزهر ، المطاوع عادي 100
الاسمنت بطانة 130 -- 140
ملموسة 100 -- 140
اصطف ملموسة ، وأشكال الصلب 140
اصطف ملموسة ، أشكال خشبية. 120
الملموسة ، القديمة 100 -- 110
النحاس 130 -- 140
المعدن 60
حديد الدكتايل (مجمع دبي للاستثمار) 140
أنابيب الحديد والاسمنت مبطنة 120
الألياف 140
أنابيب الألياف الزجاجية -- فرب 150
الحديد المجلفن 120
الزجاج 130
ريادة 130 -- 140
المواسير المعدنية -- جدا لسلسا للغاية 130 -- 140
البلاستيك  130 -- 150
البولي إثيلين ، والمؤسسة العامة ، وPEH	140
البولي فينيل كلورايد ، بولي كلوريد الفينيل ، CPVC130
سلس أنابيب 140 
الفولاذ غير المبطنة جديدة 140 -- 150
الصلب ، المموج 60
صلب ملحومة وسلس 100
الصلب ، وينصب الداخلية ، أي إسقاط المسامير	110
الصلب ، وإسقاط الطوق والأفقي المسامير	100
الصلب ، المزجج ، دوامة الباز 90 -- 110
صلب ملحومة وسلس 100
القصدير 130
المزجج كلاي 110
الحديد المطاوع ، سهل 100
خشبية أو الماسونية الأنابيب -- السلس 120 
العصا الخشبية 110 -- 120


----------



## ibrahim1hj (20 فبراير 2010)

ملالحظة و تنويه لقد اعدت الحساب مرة ثانية للـتأكد ووجدت أن s=211 psi فعذرا للخطأ , و ملاحظة أخرى لم أعتبر أن القطر هو نص انش لأن اقطار الheader لا يمكن ان تكون صغيرة


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (2 أبريل 2010)

طيب ياجماعه الموضوع ده مهم جدا لان لو اتجاوبت على اسئلته معناه انتاج سيارة بلا وقود
هل الضغط بالبار داخل التانك هو نفسه للهواء المتدفق خارج التانك؟
هل يمكن لهذا الكومبريسور بالصورة ان يملأ 300 لتر بضغط 300 بار؟
انا سئلت ناس قالو لى بيملأ 300 لتر بس عند ضغط 8 بار انا مش فاهم ليه لا عند 300 بار وما معناها اصلا؟
للسيارة الهوائية لازم بييقولو يبقى الضغط داخل التانك 300 بار
شوفو موضوع سيارة بلا وقود
هنا http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t189318.html


----------



## General michanics (2 أبريل 2010)

مشكورين و الله يعطيكون العافية على التوضيح


----------



## osamash (11 أبريل 2010)

هنالك علاقة بين الضغط و التدفق ولكن مع اعتبار مساحة مقطع فتحة الخروج و جملة المقاومات التي يتعرض لها الهواء خلال الخروج
بالنسبة للسوائل الموائع يجب ان تستخدم معادلة برنولي


----------



## Muntada (27 أبريل 2011)

هل هناك حد ادنى لل CFM المراد توفيرها في الغرف او الحمامت او الممرات .... 
بطرقة اخرى اذا كانت ال CFM لextract fan لحمام ( 4*6 م وارتفاع 2.8 م ) هو 350CFM فهل هذا كافي؟ 
افيدوني من فضلكم .
واقصد الفان للحمام فقط وليس التبريد وشكرا


----------



## علاء العزاوي (29 ديسمبر 2011)

وفقكم الله


----------

